# Latest scam on gold



## nickvc (Dec 6, 2009)

The latest scam i have come across involves large quantities of alluvial gold from Africa :shock: Its not a bad try and looks fairly good ,the crafty beggars have poured fine silver grain into copper rich sulphuric at a guess( feel free to correct me on this) as it assays at 99.75% silver, but it has a yellow sheen from the light coating from the copper.Im not sure what the deal was, but you can be sure it would be way below true value to hook the suckers,buyers beware and learn to test before you buy,and the old adage applies if it seems to good to be true it probably is!


----------



## 4metals (Dec 6, 2009)

It actually contained silver? Wow, the raw materials I've seen out of Africa represented as "gold" never had any precious metals in them. They must be taking it to another level!


----------



## butcher (Dec 6, 2009)

4 metals your hard to fool they had to take it up a notch :lol:


----------



## shadybear (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw this post and gave it a shot.
I sent an email to one of the Alluvial gold ads I found:

I read your ad and I am interested. I am a home refiner and would be interested in facilitating the sale of your alluvial gold 22KT should bring a better price.
Being as i am not looking for money for handling this but would want compensated with gold 50grams for each KG processed.
or I could also process 1KG size groups to be sold at higher value thus better money.

It should not be difficult to have the payment sent directly to you or your accounts this way. Thanks. Sam

:twisted: Here Is The Response :roll: 

Dear Mr. Sam,

We appreciate your interest to be our facilitator for the sales of our AU,we will want you to come down to Ghana to meet with our management in person,so you can have a round table discussion about the joint venture partnership with our company.

After a successful meeting,we will take you to the village to see our concession land where our Gold are being mined,before going into further agreement and signing all necessary documentation.

Anticipating your response.

Anyone want to go to ghana?


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 7, 2009)

Sure why not. Oh, they buy the ticket, and put us up...


----------



## 4metals (Dec 7, 2009)

They're fishing and you nibbled. Beware they are masters at setting the hook!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 7, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> Sure why not. Oh, they buy the ticket, and put us up...



yeah but you may consider to get SAS regiment onboard too or some of your SEALS.


----------



## shadybear (Dec 7, 2009)

I doubt I could survive the immunizations and those D**m Malaria pills you have to
take, going over there is seriously dangerous.


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2009)

the last guy who was invited to the round table is probably still laying face down in a mud whole it that abandoned gold field.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 8, 2009)

4metals i think that normally your right only brass or mud gets delivered ,but as an aside many years ago there was a customer of a company i used to work for that was submitting kilos of alluvial gold weekly,that was coming from Africa, but was by rumour been shipped in the diplomatic bags :lol:


----------



## 4metals (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sure gold is actually mined from Africa but they're not looking for buyers on the Gold Forum. When it comes to precious metals if it sounds too good to be true you have to be wary.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Any gold mine has buyers lined out there waititng to get in. Why on earth gold producer with yahoo or gmail acc will be sending email to you or me? Money are not looking for people.


----------

